# Happy 2nd birthday Odin!



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I'm really not sure where this past year has went, I swear his first birthday was only yesterday. 

I can't even begin to express how happy I am to have a dog like Odin, the past year has been tough for me for a few different reasons and he's been right there with me, and oftentimes reminding me to find humor in everything, even if it isn't exactly funny at the time.. (I lost 3 TV remotes this year before I could remember to keep the damned things out of reach :blush

It's been so exciting to see him progress in our Schutzhund training, i've been so proud of him and it's amazing to see the enthusiasm he has for working. I'm certainly addicted and Odin has taught me so much already, and has been very forgiving of his novice handler. 

So happy 2nd birthday, buddy! Here's hoping to many, many more!


Odin at 8 weeks:



















10 weeks:










12 weeks, looking a bit like a landshark in the first one:



















5 months old:










6 months old, with his "big sister" Harley:










1 year old +:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy WOofday Odin,,what a cute puppy and now a handsome man


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday Odin! What a handsome young man you are!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:birthday: Odin, any many, many more you handsome boy


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy B-day Odin!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day Odin.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think a dog sees our homes as a big house
filled with chew toys for them. my dog chewed pillows,
scratched antique funiture, tipped his water bowl many times,
shredded news papers, destroyed a remote before it dawned
on me to use the crate that was sitting in the livingroom. ROTFL.



VomBlack said:


> (I lost 3 TV remotes this year before I could remember to keep the damned things out of reach :blush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Happy birthday Odin! :birthday: Very handsom boy and I love the SchH pictures... I need to take some of Einstein


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> i think a dog sees our homes as a big house
> filled with chew toys for them. my dog chewed pillows,
> scratched antique funiture, tipped his water bowl many times,
> shredded news papers, destroyed a remote before it dawned
> on me to use the crate that was sitting in the livingroom. ROTFL.


It's hilarious because other than the remotes he's never been very destructive with anything other than his toys, so each time I came across a chewed up remote I was surprised.. but my cable company got a kick out of it whenever i'd come back in for a new one. 

He's now crated if i'm gone for extended periods of time, just in case he gets any other ideas..


----------

